# Triangular Pergola



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, you defiantly came to the right place.

The best way would be to have a metal fab shop make you post brackets.

Just take them a plywood template of what your actual intersection angle is going to be.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just a quick sketch for concept
No special hardware needed.
Good area for cool details
Straight forward construction

............lousy sketch...sorry....but you get the idea


----------



## Tucson_housenew (Mar 28, 2011)

Kwikfish - You're correct, I have been thinking about the metal fab option, would you recommend I attach the custom bracket from the bottom of the beam to the side of the post (which is what I've been considering)? I'm also wondering what a fella could expect to pay for such work? Any ideas? 

tcleve4911 - Great sketches (exactly what I'm wanting). Thank You! Have you ever dabbled around in Google Sketchup? I've haven't....yet...but I've read that with a little practice, it's really easy to use, and extremely helpful especially with taking measurments during the planning stages of work. 

Great Feedback guys, THANKS


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

When you said triangle I envisioned a three post structure with a three beam perimeter sitting on the post. If you were to do it that way custom post base would be the best connection and could look quite decorative if done right. I have no idea what they would cost in you area.

If you did 4 post structure like in old guys drawing you wouldn’t need that hardware. So first you need to decide what you want it to look like when your done.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

This is what I had envisioned when I read "triangular pergula"

Of course fancier cutting and supports and such would be used - just a basic drawing of shape is all I was going for.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

hyunelan2 said:


> This is what I had envisioned when I read "triangular pergula"
> 
> Of course fancier cutting and supports and such would be used - just a basic drawing of shape is all I was going for.


Me too.


----------

